# Super Bowl Hyperbole



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Heads up - the NFL is watching you...*

Beware of writing or even _uttering_ the words "super" and "bowl" next to each other around this time of year. The NFL has proclaimed that it is _"absolutely entitled..."_ to control who can utter (the Unutterable Phrase) and when it can be uttered.

From the CommLawBlog:


> *Coming Soon**: The Event-Of-Overriding-National-Importance-That-Shall-Not-Be-Named*
> 
> Posted January 25, 2011 by Kevin Goldberg
> 
> ...


*More @* *CommLawBlog*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thinks are really less than SUPER when organizations can BOWL you over with such rules...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Super Bowl......Super Bowl......Super Bowl......now what are they going to do about it!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Super Bowl......Super Bowl......Super Bowl......now what are they going to do about it!


That'll be $30 for copyright infringement please.... !rolling


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

How stupid is this? Fine then, if we can't say Super Bowl, maybe we won't watch either.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> How stupid is this? Fine then, if we can't say Super Bowl, maybe we won't watch either.


I had a Super Bowl of soup yesterday...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That'll be $30 for copyright infringement please.... !rolling


That would be cruel and unusual punishment seeing how there won't be cheerleaders at this years game.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I had a Super Bowl of soup yesterday...


I had a super bowel movement this morning.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Such trademarks are really not enforceable when they are regular/common words.

For example... the game Monopoly... I can use the word "monopoly" all I want... but I can't make and sell a board game called "monopoly."

Similarly... I couldn't hold a sporting event and call it the Super Bowl... that makes sense... but stopping me from using those words for other things, especially non-football things that wouldn't be confused with the NFL's trademark? Non-enforceable.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Around here on the radio, they started calling it the "Big Game" on WTMJ....the flagship station that carries the Packer games themselves!

Speaking of Big Games....here is the pic after the Big Game last Sunday:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

All I can say is "SUPER BOWL!!!" Enough of this "big game" crap.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Did you guys (the ones that are all up-in-arms about not being able to say Super Bowl) actually read the article? Specifically this part:



> With that in mind, one should NOT use any of these terms or images in a way that falsely connotes any connection to the league, the game or the teams, especially if that occurs in conjunction with the promotion of any event, contest, or other activity not sanctioned by the league.
> 
> On the other hand, one MAY use those terms and images in a legitimate news story, factual recitation or commentary about the game, before or after it occurs. One MAY also use other, generic terms which have not been registered as trademarks including the all-time favorite alternative, i.e., "The Big Game" (although several years ago the NFL® took an unsuccessful stab at registering "The Big Game"). One MAY also use the names of the cities whose teams are competing in the game (without using the team nicknames).


Yeah, this doesn't apply to us. I know the NFL is a big bad organization that deserves to be crucified for its evils but.... RTFA.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

RTFA = Read the forementioned article. Right?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

koji68 said:


> RTFA = Read the forementioned article. Right?


Something like that.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

3 out of 4 aint bad.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Just say "*5up3r 8ow!*" -- they'll never figure it out!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> Just say "*5up3r 8ow!*" -- they'll never figure it out!


Or... we can just say Super Bowl because nothing precludes us from doing so.

Or we can just keep pretending the NFL actually has these ridiculous rules that don't actually apply to 99% of the populous, because we think it's funny.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Or... we can just say Super Bowl because nothing precludes us from doing so.
> 
> Or we can just keep pretending the NFL actually has these ridiculous rules that don't actually apply to 99% of the populous, because we think it's funny.


FUD isn't funny, it's just is funny to say it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ordered this 2 days ago...wearing it now... I'd hate to be non-sanctioned...


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

We were watching some cooking show in Food Network were they were going through food recipes for the "Big Game."

I guess they are one of the ones affected by the NFL crackdown.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/big-game/package/index.html


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

pfp said:


> I had a super bowel movement this morning.


Around here, we call that "dropping the Browns off at the Super Bowl" :lol::lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like this thread is going down the drain fast! :lol:


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

For lunch, I had one cup of Soup Per Bowl.

NO! NO! Get away! I didn't mean it! It was a joke! AAARGHHH....they're taking me away....:eek2:


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I just realized the nicely done pun in the title of this thread.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Another delivery this morning...it would be terrible to have the NFL police knock on my door...so I'm wearing my "official" uniform...  :lol:

*[It says Super Bowl on the inside label]*


----------

